# Software for the blindfold race!



## Roman (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello. Recently I face the problem of calculating mean of best solves in the blindfold race competition, so I decided to write the programm which does it automatically. But then I thought to expand features. Briefly:
(sorry for illegible speach, my english is bad)






At first I wanted to make program with timer included, and time entering will be like in qqTimer: by timer or by typing. But since everyone will use qqTimer anyway, I left this idea (but not forever).
Download: http://yadi.sk/d/J-Y2i3Fz5h6FC (please note that this is incomplete version)
In consideration:
-Settings window: changing colors/fonts/message style, like: to show or not to show accuracy, "week X" at the beginning of post, to highlight or not best solves, etc.
-Changing design of area with scrambles: now it looks very cumbersome.
-Displaying last week top-3 winners

Make your suggestions


----------



## redbeat0222 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice program. When do you think it will be ready?


----------



## Sakoleg (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice program. Very useful. But I think built-in timer is good idea. Now I have to jump between pages with scrambles and qqtimer


----------

